# Does anyone here use Ivemectin pour for flea control



## kspdogs2 (Oct 13, 2009)

Was wondering if anyone here used Ivemectin pour for flea control?
I would like to know how to make it for my Dogs.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

You can not use Ivermectin for flea control if you use heartguard. You will kill your dog. Ivermectin is the main ingredient in heartguard. Use eucalyptus oil or lavender oil. This actually repels the fleas insted of just killing them like traditional spot ons would.


----------



## Ayanla (Jun 11, 2009)

Also if you can get Comfortis, give it a try. I seriously can not say enough good things about it's effectiveness. It isn't the cheapest method in the world, but it worked amazingly well and super quick (I'm talking minutes after giving it to them). It's still pretty new, but my vet says it's safe to use with heartguard and the largest side effect has been vomiting and that's generally if you don't give it with food like you're supposed to.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

If you already tried it and use heartguard you _probably_ don't have to worry as Ivermectin is an extremely tolerable drug. Doesn't mean you should more than you have to though. If you give a dog enough ivermectin it'll take care of most internal parasites, fleas, and mites..basically anything! But you shouldn't give your dog that much, just to be safe. My pups get a good dose of it about once every month or two. It's an awesome and very versatile drug, unless you have a collie. I wouldn't recommend Ivermectin pour for flea control since there are safer and more practical methods out there. Though Ivermectin pour on is very affective at treating fleas. Here's a pretty good site about it http://www.gloryridge.com/bugrx.htm


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

That confortis is good stuff but Capstar paved the road for it. Capstar and comfortis both kill all the fleas onoyour dog with in a half hour but comfortis has a longer lasting effect like amonthly spot on. Hallie where are you getting your info on Ivermectin??? It is a dangerous drug and over use can cause serious issues. 1 drop per 10 pounds is ALL that is recommended monthly for your dog. I use Ivermectin injectable for cattle as my monthly heartguard and would NEVER use it externally as well as internally. That is just a recipie for disaster. Any vet would probally tell you that yous houldn't use 2 doses of Ivermectin with in 15-20 days of eachother unless you were under dosing to begin with.


----------



## spitzmaus (Oct 1, 2009)

Ivermectin is used for heart worm control, I use it
for that, not for flea control. my vet. years ago gave
me the break down for it.


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

I don't think Ivermectin controls fleas. It is a popular ingredient in hearworm medicines, but I think you need something else such as Revolution or Sentinel to control both. No, not cheap. Worse yet we are fighting whip worms too. You can kill the ones in the dog, but not your ground.


----------



## spitzmaus (Oct 1, 2009)

Yes Ivermectin is used for heartworm and also all other worms that 
dogs get my vet said it even kills mange, only can give to dogs it
will kill a cat.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Dog_Shrink said:


> That confortis is good stuff but Capstar paved the road for it. Capstar and comfortis both kill all the fleas onoyour dog with in a half hour but comfortis has a longer lasting effect like amonthly spot on. Hallie where are you getting your info on Ivermectin??? It is a dangerous drug and over use can cause serious issues. 1 drop per 10 pounds is ALL that is recommended monthly for your dog. I use Ivermectin injectable for cattle as my monthly heartguard and would NEVER use it externally as well as internally. That is just a recipie for disaster. Any vet would probally tell you that yous houldn't use 2 doses of Ivermectin with in 15-20 days of eachother unless you were under dosing to begin with.


I've never used it externally for anything. Any drug, when given in the wrong amounts, can be dangerous. I use the Ivermectin cattle as monthly dewormer as well. I got my info from that site I listed in my last post, where several people use the pour on for their dogs as flea control. I myself would never do it as I can see how it could easily be overdosed or underdosed. It's also not recommended for sensitive dogs. I do know several people who use Ivermectin for just about everything with their dogs fleas,mange,ticks,internal/external parasites..and they swear by it. My dad uses it on his rescues though I don't think he's ever used the pour on for anything, we have used Ivermectin to treat various cases of Mange and I know he gives all of the new rescues a does of it once their heartworm tests come back. It's a very inexpensive and effective drug when used correctly. The vet told my dad to use Ivermectin on a mange dog that just wouldn't get better, it cleared it right up.


----------



## kspdogs2 (Oct 13, 2009)

Hallie said:


> If you already tried it and use heartguard you _probably_ don't have to worry as Ivermectin is an extremely tolerable drug. Doesn't mean you should more than you have to though. If you give a dog enough ivermectin it'll take care of most internal parasites, fleas, and mites..basically anything! But you shouldn't give your dog that much, just to be safe. My pups get a good dose of it about once every month or two. It's an awesome and very versatile drug, unless you have a collie. I wouldn't recommend Ivermectin pour for flea control since there are safer and more practical methods out there. Though Ivermectin pour on is very affective at treating fleas. Here's a pretty good site about it http://www.gloryridge.com/bugrx.htm



Thank you that was what I was looking for .


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

what kind of dog do you have? Becareful giving Ivermectin if you have a herding breed.


----------



## kspdogs2 (Oct 13, 2009)

Keechak said:


> what kind of dog do you have? Becareful giving Ivermectin if you have a herding breed.





I have Bostons,Pugs, Min-Pins, Chihuahua


----------



## kspdogs2 (Oct 13, 2009)

I had seen Ivemectin Pour mentioned on another form ,the poster didn't say how they used it .
I already use 1% for heart worm control . I live in the south where fleas and heart worms are a 365.
I have been having breakthrough on frontline and most of the people who live in my area have found it is not effective for fleas anymore. 
Was just looking for some one who may have used Ivemectin Pour for fleas and what the success rate was . 
My dogs health and comfort is very important to me .


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

I've never heard of using Ivermection for flea control - that is really interesting! Do you use the cattle Ivomec for heartworm? I was taught to use the cattle injectible, but you can give it orally - some people inject it once a month for hworm, but I've never seen it done with the people around here.


----------



## kspdogs2 (Oct 13, 2009)

txcollies said:


> I've never heard of using Ivermection for flea control - that is really interesting! Do you use the cattle Ivomec for heartworm? I was taught to use the cattle injectible, but you can give it orally - some people inject it once a month for hworm, but I've never seen it done with the people around here.



I use the 1% for cattle at a rate of 1/10 cc per 10 lbs for heart worms . 
One of the other poster posted a link to directions for the pour it s different than than the injectable .


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

since you don't have a herding breed I guess you give it pure? I know some breeders dilute it with propylene (sp) glycol when they use it more sensitive breeds. 

Interesting.


----------



## kspdogs2 (Oct 13, 2009)

txcollies said:


> since you don't have a herding breed I guess you give it pure? I know some breeders dilute it with propylene (sp) glycol when they use it more sensitive breeds.
> 
> Interesting.



I wouldn't dream of trying it until I have talked to people who have tried it then talk to my Vet . 
My Vet is good about giving advice , also I like to talk to other dog owners about the success or disadvantages that may have occurred with them.


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

kspdogs2 said:


> I wouldn't dream of trying it until I have talked to people who have tried it then talk to my Vet .
> My Vet is good about giving advice , also I like to talk to other dog owners about the success or disadvantages that may have occurred with them.


That's very good that your vet will share advice, a lot of them won't when you ask about alternatives.

I learned how to give it, mix it, use it from long time breeders. Ivomec is pretty popular down this way with big kennels, (show breeders, hunting dog people, etc) and it's such a money saver when you've got a ton of dogs. 

You just have to be careful with some of the herding breeds, though.


----------



## spitzmaus (Oct 1, 2009)

I have one GSD. and two cockers, Years ago I use to show my GSDs.
I did very well, My handler and my dogs. My vet. told me years ago
never give Ivermec to Collies or Shelties. or any dog that is mixed
with those breeds, I use the injectible for cattle 1%, My friend injects 
her dogs Susan Legg, her and her husband are show people, 
Is any one coming to the Salisbury Maryland, shows it's for 3 days in Nov.?
I'm so glad I joined this group.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

When I use ivermec for my monthly heartworm I put one drop per 10 pounds on a piece of bred and let them eat it. I don't inject it. I also use the for cattle. A good flea repellant is eucalyptus or lavender oil if you're finding fleas resistant to frontline in your area. It's relatively inexpensive for the oil essences and there's some great wiccan sites on ebay that have great selections for awesome prices. Apply it like parfume... ankles ears, shoulders and butt. I use it once every 15 days during heavy flea season (unless the dgo gets a bath, then right after the bath). 

The only downside using ivermec as a dewormer is that it's not broad spectrum and won't touch tapeworm. For that I use the safeguard for horses (fenbendiazol). (I know I know... enter controversial statements here).


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

I use the safeguard for horses also. (it's in the tube) dosing is EASY and it works very, very well. (my dogs actually like the flavor. LOL) 1 tube lasts for all of my dogs, since I dose, and then redose again 10 days later. 

Mine get SG twice a year, spring and fall. 

It's worked wonderfully for me.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

If I know my guys have worms I'll actually do the three day dose then once a month there after during the summer. Not so much during the winter unless they're symptomatic.


----------



## kspdogs2 (Oct 13, 2009)

Dog_Shrink said:


> When I use ivermec for my monthly heartworm I put one drop per 10 pounds on a piece of bred and let them eat it. I don't inject it. I also use the for cattle. A good flea repellant is eucalyptus or lavender oil if you're finding fleas resistant to frontline in your area. It's relatively inexpensive for the oil essences and there's some great wiccan sites on ebay that have great selections for awesome prices. Apply it like parfume... ankles ears, shoulders and butt. I use it once every 15 days during heavy flea season (unless the dgo gets a bath, then right after the bath).
> 
> The only downside using ivermec as a dewormer is that it's not broad spectrum and won't touch tapeworm. For that I use the safeguard for horses (fenbendiazol). (I know I know... enter controversial statements here).



Thank you , I use the 1% Ivermectn 1/10 cc per 10lb for heart worms and Safe Guard (fenbendazole) suspension 10% for goats 1cc per 5lb for 5 days for tape worms. 
This is the first year my Frontline has let me down.
I live in a rural area around cattle and we had wild hogs around our area recently they tore up the turf all around my property , I think this is where the fleas came from .


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

txcollies said:


> I use the safeguard for horses also. (it's in the tube) dosing is EASY and it works very, very well. (my dogs actually like the flavor. LOL) 1 tube lasts for all of my dogs, since I dose, and then redose again 10 days later.
> 
> Mine get SG twice a year, spring and fall.
> 
> It's worked wonderfully for me.


Is this in paste form? How do you dose it? (my dogs are 8 pounds and 20 pounds). Is there a dosing chart for cats also?



spitzmaus said:


> Yes Ivermectin is used for heartworm and also all other worms that
> dogs get my vet said it even kills mange, only can give to dogs it
> will kill a cat.


ivermectin does not kill whipworms.


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

Yes, it's just the tube paste form you get at the feed/livestock supply store.

How I was taught to do it (by longtime breeders), a quarter turn on the dial = 15 pounds. I'd mark the dial so I could keep track of how many times I'd turned it. 

It's a pretty safe wormer, and overdosing isn't as big as a fear as it is with some of the wormers...

My guys get the SG twice a year, once in spring, and once in fall. I dose them, and then ten days to two weeks later they get another dose.


----------

